# How long does PayPal take to refund?



## BintheD (Sep 22, 2008)

All,

I recently bought something off ebay, and paid for it using my credit card through PayPal. The seller sadly decided to change his mind, and refunded the money to PayPal. Now, it says that PayPal has sent my credit card the refund, but I have checked with them and they say otherwise.

Has anyone gotten a refund and know how long it usually takes? I called the customer service up at PayPal today and they said it could take up to a month??? Please someone give me some hope that it is not the case!!!


----------



## Hummeroid (Oct 15, 2008)

They always say UP TO a month, but my refunds/transfers have always been quicker than what they have quoted. I guess thats some hope?


----------



## BintheD (Sep 22, 2008)

God I hope so. I need to buy this Alpine IVA - W505 head unit before I can get going on my install!


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Once the other people refund, it should take 3 days to clear.


----------



## betimmm (Oct 31, 2008)

BintheD said:


> All,
> 
> I recently bought something off ebay, and paid for it using my credit card through PayPal. The seller sadly decided to change his mind, and refunded the money to PayPal. Now, it says that PayPal has sent my credit card the refund, but I have checked with them and they say otherwise.
> 
> Has anyone gotten a refund and know how long it usually takes? I called the customer service up at PayPal today and they said it could take up to a month??? Please someone give me some hope that it is not the case!!!


I have the doubt... just gotten a refund... and need the money to buy a HU  I hope it doesnt take a month


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

3-5 days every time I've sent a refund or received one.


----------



## f#1man (Aug 29, 2007)

Move this thread please!!! This is still the audio discussion portion of the forum right?


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that the CREDIT CARD company will refund it that fast. PAYPAL may ISSUE the refund in 3-5, but any refunded transaction can take as long as they dayum well like...

Look at any CC or Debit card transaction: takes SECONDS to TAKE your money... usually takes at LEAST 10 days to refund it...

I just doubt the CC company will do it any faster...

Rob


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

TXwrxWagon said:


> I find it hard to believe that the CREDIT CARD company will refund it that fast. PAYPAL may ISSUE the refund in 3-5, but any refunded transaction can take as long as they dayum well like...
> 
> Look at any CC or Debit card transaction: takes SECONDS to TAKE your money... usually takes at LEAST 10 days to refund it...
> 
> ...


Aint that funny how banks work? Ever look to see how long it takes to actually clear a check? But no worries no matter how sucky banks are the government will bail them out to keep up with the quality service.

I've had transactions usually take under a week with paypal. Electronic checks are slow, dispute stuff can be 6 weeks.


----------

